
Ask HN: Where can I learn VPS management for free? - starksky
MY website keeps growing and I need to move from shared hosting to my own VPS<p>I&#x27;d rather not have it managed by the provider. I want to manage it myself.<p>Where can I learn to do so?
======
parliament32
The tutorials on both Linode
([https://linode.com/docs/](https://linode.com/docs/)) and DO
([https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials))
are quite good. Once you have the basics down, google.

